# Update on my Adopted Pigeon



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

A couple months ago I adopted a pigeon from another user on here that desperately needed a new home. I'm pleased to say she's healthy and happy. I was well aware of what I was getting into but the first couple weeks were tough since I got her into a vet as quick as possible since she'd never had a check up before. 

Rosy was pretty finicky for a while and didn't really trust me until recently. Now she wants to be with me all the time and coos if she hears or sees me. She really likes kale, head scratches and sitting on my chest when I'm laying down and watching something.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww she's lovely and beautifully marked. Well done for taking her on, she looks in top condition with your care. x


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! Thank you for adopting her.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

That sounds so nice. She has chosen you as her mate in life. Did she have a history of laying eggs from the last owner? I'm sure that is the case but sometimes the guessing of the sex is hard, without that proof. Lovely bird!


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Aww she's lovely and beautifully marked. Well done for taking her on, she looks in top condition with your care. x


She's definitely spoiled rotten too


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Whytpigeon said:


> That sounds so nice. She has chosen you as her mate in life. Did she have a history of laying eggs from the last owner? I'm sure that is the case but sometimes the guessing of the sex is hard, without that proof. Lovely bird!


She has laid before with the previous owner.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Gorgeous bird! Thank you for adopting her.


I'm glad I did. She's such a sweetie.


----------

